# Yesterdays Sunday times?



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Anyone have yesterdays times? Apparently I was quoted in it yesterday - and would love to read the article 

Tony
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes I have it although I haven't actually read it yet - How can I get it to you??

Jane xx

PS - I still have your book here too, you will have to let me know what I should do about that.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tony - take a look at Infertileworld!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Elaine,

Tony
x


----------

